# Energy drinks and bars



## YardSaleDad (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/05/h...7f&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not surprised.  We as a whole tend to eat a lot of manufactured foods thinking they're better for us (or at least, more convenient); how do we think people survived for all those thousands of years before we made this crap? :lol:  (I'm guilty of convenience foods and the energy bar/drink thing in the past, too, I'll admit...)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm sticking with using chocolate milk as my recovery drink, it's yummy. 8)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 11, 2008)

for hydration on long rides/runs i use NUUN tabs, I cant stomach most sports drinks (too many sugars/carbs)

I use GU Gels for calories/carbs when riding/running for anything over an hour...i'll throw a PowerBar Harvest for a long ride or some fig newtons

Recovery is Choco Milk...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm sticking with using chocolate milk as my recovery drink, it's yummy. 8)





SKIQUATTRO said:


> Recovery is Choco Milk...



I like chocolate milk, but that's the last thing I want to drink after a workout. uke:

Give me just water, gatoraide or juice.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm a Gatorade or water guy.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I like chocolate milk, but that's the last thing I want to drink after a workout. uke:



It's more refreshing then one might think...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

Sugar Free red bull is the ill shiznit..


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 11, 2008)

I use bars all the time... yeah, it's definitively for the convenience factor - much easier to take out and just eat in the middle of a long winter day in the mountains. My preferred bars are Clif Nectar (no additives, all organic), Larabar (no additives), Honey Stinger (for meal replacement on a looong day - 20g protein, 390 cal). 
I use Gu more for cycling and running.

Nothing wrong with bars. You just gotta read to see what is in them, and yeah, it's obvious that you're paying for the convenience of the bar form.


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2008)

There are some bars that are whole foods, too, so they're not too bad.  Larabars are great like that.  I also have these coconut ones that are coconut and brown rice syrup, mostly.  Some have pineapple or something extra in them.  Delicious and definitely recharge you.

Sometimes it's hard to beat convenience.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

For energy on the go I like to carry a couple slices of pizza in my pack or folded up in my pocket.  Also, french fries work well since they don't take up much room.


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2008)

:roll:  If you could find a way, you probably would.  :lol:


----------



## marcski (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not big on "recovery" foods.   After a good long ride, I come home and have a meal.  Turkey sandwich...sometimes I'll have a cup of soup.  It's important not to eat too much after your workout..otherwise you'll just ingest all the calories you just burned.  

I don't eat anything for rides that are only an hour and tend not to bring food for mtn bike rides unless they go longer than 2 hours.  For road rides (My shortest road ride is my "regular" ride which takes about 1 hour 40 mins), I'll have a bite or 2 or 3 of a chocolate chip cliff bar.  I can't really eat while working out. I do drink good old plain water.  If its a very long ride or very hot, I'll pop a few of these:  http://www.hammernutrition.com/za/H...&PROD.ID=4037&OMI=10104,10082,10047&AMI=10104 

I usually ride in the mornings and can't really have too much (if anything) in my stomach when I workout hard.


----------

